# Homemade cross slide.



## DogHouseCustoms (Feb 13, 2019)

My cross slide, made off of an old polular mechanics article. Hacksaw and hand files. Its clamped in a vise in the pic.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
P


----------



## stupoty (Feb 14, 2019)

Do you know which issue ?

theirs a lot of old issues on archive.org that can be looked at.



			Internet Archive Search: popular mechanics
		


Stu


----------



## DogHouseCustoms (Feb 15, 2019)

It was this one


----------

